# Anyone Compile Android On A Mac?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I have an early 2011 8,2 MacBook Pro. Compiling anything spits out nothing but garbage and errors out. I want to do it on Mac because it refuses to run Linux properly and VMs are a bad idea for me... Any help would be appreciated


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you tried bootcamp?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope you don't mean to run windows....

But seriously I have tried dual booting multiple operating systems (in fact I'm on Fedora right now) but they all have more problems than they're worth. I just know that Macs are supported next to Ubuntu 10.04 (which doesn't load the drivers for my laptop), but nothing compiles without errors and I can't seem to find the right packages.


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I hope you don't mean to run windows....
> 
> But seriously I have tried dual booting multiple operating systems (in fact I'm on Fedora right now) but they all have more problems than they're worth. I just know that Macs are supported next to Ubuntu 10.04 (which doesn't load the drivers for my laptop), but nothing compiles without errors and I can't seem to find the right packages.


Yes, I mean to run Windows. If nothing else you've tried works, why not give it a go? It boots into Windows, and actually runs very well. I run Linux and Windows 7 through it and it gets the job done. If I can do it on a 2006 Blackbook, you can certainly run it well on a new(ish) MBP.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

polo4life said:


> Yes, I mean to run Windows. If nothing else you've tried works, why not give it a go? It boots into Windows, and actually runs very well. I run Linux and Windows 7 through it and it gets the job done. If I can do it on a 2006 Blackbook, you can certainly run it well on a new(ish) MBP.


Of course boot camp works, but I didn't know it was possible to compile Android on windows. So I apologize I am in the process of building a tower to separate Linux and Windows from Mac, but that'll take a few months.... do you have any guides on compiling on windows?


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Sir I apologize. I misunderstood your question haha. For some reason the word compiled didn't register in my brain. You were right about not being able to compile in windows. But with bootcamp, you can still boot up Linux. I run Linux mint just fine, but never attempted to compile.

Again I apologize, and sorry for the confusion lol.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

polo4life said:


> Sir I apologize. I misunderstood your question haha. For some reason the word compiled didn't register in my brain. You were right about not being able to compile in windows. But with bootcamp, you can still boot up Linux. I run Linux mint just fine, but never attempted to compile.
> 
> Again I apologize, and sorry for the confusion lol.


\

Lol don't worry about it man. I am trying to get Ubuntu 10.04 to run since it's best with Android but my hardware is too new. Found an old emachine with 1GB of ram..... I'm gonna make this work


----------



## ang3l12 (Jun 11, 2011)

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/HTC_Incredible:_Compile_CyanogenMod_(OS_X)

try following that guide to get your build system setup, then come back if you still have problems


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ang3l12 said:


> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/HTC_Incredible:_Compile_CyanogenMod_(OS_X)
> 
> try following that guide to get your build system setup, then come back if you still have problems


Trust me I looked over that and more


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

polo4life said:


> Yes, I mean to run Windows. If nothing else you've tried works, why not give it a go? It boots into Windows, and actually runs very well. I run Linux and Windows 7 through it and it gets the job done. If I can do it on a 2006 Blackbook, you can certainly run it well on a new(ish) MBP.


It's near impossible to compile it on windows. The only way perhaps would be in cygwin and that would still be a mess that would most likely end going down the rabbit hole (and not 100% sure it would boot regardless). I would only try that for fun. I've tried compiling a kernel once in windows with cygwin for fun and it ended with getting tired of tracing through make errors. Could have been my toolchain, but didn't bother trying another.

OSX will work or any linux distro. Not a mac user so cannot give advice on how to do it.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> It's near impossible to compile it on windows. The only way perhaps would be in cygwin and that would still be a mess that would most likely end going down the rabbit hole (and not 100% sure it would boot regardless). I would only try that for fun. I've tried compiling a kernel once in windows with cygwin for fun and it ended with getting tired of tracing through make errors. Could have been my toolchain, but didn't bother trying another.
> 
> OSX will work or any linux distro. Not a mac user so cannot give advice on how to do it.


Yeah, I ended up just throwing Ubuntu 10.04 into Parallels again. Figured out that running -j16 with make commands was to much and caused it to overload, since it had half the CPU power. -j8 fixed those issues.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Goood


----------

